# craigs list find



## M & M cycle (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi, Michael picked this Shelby Flyer up Wednesday off a Craigs list ad a hour from our house, he paid $75, it has original paint and nice pin stripping on the frame, fenders and wheels, really nice allstate heavy duty balloon tires, the 2 speed shifts smoothly, the Troxell seat is really nice, its his first Shelby bike, he says it rides great, shifts smooth, he says its definitely a keeper, we cant wait to give it a careful clean up and detail tomorrow, we will post pictures when we are done, can someone please help with the year? any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks Mark & Michael


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hellovadeal there, especially with a 2spd! Bet it'll look & ride great after a good clean & lube


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow just the shift cable is worth the price of admission.


----------



## bikiba (Oct 16, 2014)

There is a two speed nd hub on eBay for like $550...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 16, 2014)

bikiba said:


> There is a two speed nd hub on eBay for like $550...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2



And it will sit there at that price...


----------



## M & M cycle (Oct 18, 2014)

*date?*

Hi, we have done some research and it seems its hard to tell Shelby dates, can anyone ballpark the date on this bike? is it pre war or post war?, any help would be greatly appreciated, Many thanks, Mark & Michael


----------



## partsguy (Oct 18, 2014)

bikiba said:


> There is a two speed nd hub on eBay for like $550...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2




People can ask whatever they want for whatever they have but that doesn't mean they will get it or what it's recognized value is. That's the beautiful thing about Capitalism. The market, supply and demand, determine the value.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 18, 2014)

skiptoothdaddy said:


> Hi, we have done some research and it seems its hard to tell Shelby dates, can anyone ballpark the date on this bike? is it pre war or post war?, any help would be greatly appreciated, Many thanks, Mark & Michael




I'm not sure, its definitely one or the other though.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 18, 2014)

I miss finding bikes like this for a price like that...


----------



## spoker (Oct 18, 2014)

*date*

i was the next one in line,it was only 20 min from me,i have the same bike with a rear rack ,tankand front light,does yours have the shock east fort or struts?if it has a morrow rear hub there will be a year and what ouarter of the year it was,yours looks to be around 41 or 42,look for a 2 digit number which will be the year and a single digit which will tell you what quarter of the year it was made"i.e"1,2,3,4th for every 3 months of the year,i thaought for sure frank beat me to that one,its was close,was the girls bike no good?i thought for 35 bucks it looked ok,have fun!!!oops i spoke to soon,it has a 2 speed rear hub,butthe frame is identical to mine and mine is a 41


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 18, 2014)

The fact that you honestly type "we" three times in this post makes me smile for you - good for you.  



skiptoothdaddy said:


> Hi, Michael picked this Shelby Flyer up Wednesday off a Craigs list ad a hour from our house, he paid $75, it has original paint and nice pin stripping on the frame, fenders and wheels, really nice allstate heavy duty balloon tires, the 2 speed shifts smoothly, the Troxell seat is really nice, its his first Shelby bike, he says it rides great, shifts smooth, he says its definitely a keeper, we cant wait to give it a careful clean up and detail tomorrow, we will post pictures when we are done, can someone please help with the year? any help would be greatly appreciated, Thanks Mark & Michael


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 24, 2014)

Awesome find! I have a similar one, with the wishbone frame though. If I can't save the og paint under the spray job, I'll likely paint in this color scheme. Shelbys are very hard to date!


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 13, 2016)

Damn I never find anything on Craigslist


----------



## tech549 (Apr 14, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> And it will sit there at that price...



one just sold her for 500.00 I believe!!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 14, 2016)

bikeyard said:


> Damn I never find anything on Craigslist



I know how you feel.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 14, 2016)

I must not be living right.


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 15, 2016)

Great find!! This is why I continually (and almost always to no avail) search CL every day. I don't play the lottery but I do play Craigslist....At least I have an iota of a chance on finding something like this myself.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 17, 2016)

Nice score on the shelby, just get a tank for and clean it up enjoy it!!


----------

